# name this tree



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got back from Vegas and while there we took a helicopter ride to the Grand Canyon. We landed on a ranch that borders the canyon. I saw these trees and my wife identified them correctly...can you? 

























hint: think bush.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Mulberry


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Mulberry was my guess also texas mulberry to be more specific.


----------



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

Mulberry is my guess as well....but Sasafras also crossed my mind.:icon_confused:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Mulberry would be my guess, but mostly because of the hint. I'm not very good at identification, but I'm trying to learn more.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Mulberry is right. I thought it odd that a mulberry would be growing in the desert and I dont remeber ever seeing a mulberry tree about 4 feet in diameter. 

After speaking to one of the ranchhands he told me that the daughters of the former owner and gunfighter Taps Duncan (George Taplan Duncan) had planted the non-native trees sometime in the early 1900's, I dont remember exactly when he said. The ranch has 5 springs and one is right near the old home, which is why the trees have survived so well in the climate I suppose (they only get about 4 inches of rain a year).

In one of the pics you see part of a stone cabin. Its about 12'x12'. He raised his family there..wife and 3 kids. not alot of room..:laughing:.

The ranch had consisyed of 1,450,000 acres, but is now only 106,000. Taps used to ride with Butch Cassidy, Sundance Kid, Kid Curry etc. The ranch is also full of Joshua Trees, interesting looking trees.

Anyways, I thought it was interesting and shared it with yall.

heres a link to the ranch site if your interested:

http://www.grandcanyonranch.com/history_part_2.htm


Another interesting fact I found: This guy was a gunfighter, rancher and who knows what else. Born in San Saba, TX in 1869, left there and went to several other states then took his family on the treacherous journey to this ranch. He lived to be 75 til he was struck and killed by an automobile!!!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> He lived to be 75 til he was struck and killed by an automobile!!!


 
You reap what you sow! :laughing:


----------

